# Filterleistung verbessern



## Mr Brain (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe einen älteren Zweikammern-Filter von Ubbink, bin jedoch seit einigen Jahren immer unzufriedener mit der Filterleistung. Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob ich die Filterleistung irgendwie evt. mit neuen/zusätzl. Filtermedien verbessern kann.
Hier mal ein Bild vom Aufbau des Filters:

 

Ich hätte gedacht unter die Japanmatten ein paar Biokugeln und darüber vorm Abfluss Helix-Medien zu packen - natürlich mit Belüftung.
Was sagt ihr dazu und/oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen die Filterleistung zu verbessern.
Der Teich fasst ca. 10.000-12.000l. Pumpe und Filter werden zwischen April und November betrieben. Es sind viele Pflanzen darin und ca. 20-30 Goldfische und 2 Koi.

Mal noch ne andere Frage, ist es sinnvoll sich immer diese Starter-Bakterien für den Filter zu kaufen oder kann man auch ohne weiteres darauf verzichten.

MfG


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo mr.
wie oft mußt du die Matten reinigen? Kannst du die Matten etwas tiefer setzen? oder die feine Matte rausnehmen,so das du event.oben auf, einen oder mehrere Säcke mit Helix setzen kannst.Was für einen  Ablauf hat der Filter im durchmesser?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mr Brain (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Die Matten muss ich höchstens 2 mal pro Saison reinigen, wobei eig. nur die unterste stark verschlammt ist. Matten kann ich problemlos alle herausnehmen, aber tiefer setzen geht aufgrund der Form des Filters nicht.
Also wäre für mich kein Problem die Filtermedien komplett zu wechseln, wenn dadurch die Filterleistung verbessert wird. Also Tipps nehme ich gerne an


----------



## Mr Brain (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Achso Abflussdurchmesser ist 63mm.


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

2x / Saison? Was hastn Du fürn Vorfilter? oO


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*



Doc schrieb:


> 2x / Saison? Was hastn Du fürn Vorfilter? oO


Wo Markus grad fragt... lange Reinigungsintervalle sind ja nichts schlechtes...
Aber wieviel Volumen hat denn eigentlich Dein Filter?
Hast Du evt. ne Modellbezeichnung? Einen Link zum Modell beim Hersteller (oder ggf. Händler)?

Bzgl. der Starterbakterien:
Wenn der Filtr jedes Frühjar gereinigt an den Start geht, dann ist das mit den Starterbakterien nicht unbedingt falsch (UV für eine Weile abschalten steht ja auf der Anleitung).
Der Filter kommt dadurch etwas schneller in Schwung.

Ansonsten baut sich das ganze schon selber auf... dauert halt nen Moment länger...

Wenn der Filter durchläuft, dann brauch da nix mehr gestartet werden... hängt dann nur vom Wetter (Temperaturen) ab, ob er mal schneller oder weniger schnell 'durchstartet'.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo Andreas 


> Aber wieviel Volumen hat denn eigentlich Dein Filter?


steht doch in der Skizze 250L
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas
> 
> steht doch in der Skizze 250L
> Gruss Patrick


oha...voll überlesen... obwohl ich mir vorhin die skizze angeschaut hab  :sorry


----------



## Patrick K (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo mr.


> Also wäre für mich kein Problem die Filtermedien komplett zu wechseln


Das würde ich nur tun wenn du einen Vorfilter hast ,wenn du später Helix drauf setzen möchtest soll das Wasser schon gut vorgefiltert sein .
Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo,

das eigentliche Problem ist eine zu kleine Pumpe, 
4500Ltr/h ist für einen Teich bis 12000Ltr.etwas wenig.

Mit einer angepassten ca. 10-12000Ltr. Pumpe und optimaler Strömung sollten die Schwämme im Frühjahr spätestens nach 2 Wochen zu sitzen.

Dann erst sollte die Frage kommen 
"wie verhinder ich den vielen Grobschmutz eintrag in den Filter" 
Die Filterbürsten werden nicht sehr hilfreich sein und wenn man sich nun Gedanken über eine gute Vorabscheidung machen muss ist man auf dem richtigen Weg. 

Ich hole zur Zeit täglich ca. 2Kg Schmutz und abgestorbene Algen aus den Teich, das würde kein Filter mit Schaumstoffmatten schaffen. 


.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Na dann haben wir bis jetzt 
Pumpenleistung auf 10-12000 L setzen
Vorfilter davor 
Matten raus 
Helix rein 
Ablauf auf 70 oder besser auf 110 er setzen
63 als Überlauf nutzen
Ablaufrohr nach innen verlängern und bohren oder schlitzen(Helixstau)
Schmutzablauf?
Medienauflage?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mr Brain (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Vielen Dank erstmal für Antworten 

Zu euren Ratschlägen: Mit der Pumpenleistung bin ich eig. ganz zufrieden -reicht für die Teichgröße und den Filter aus. Bei einem Wechsel müsste ich zuviel anpassen... (hoher Verbrauch der Pumpe, usw.)
Für einen Vorfilter fehlt mir leider der Platz - muss halt mit dem Filter und dem Platz auskommen der da ist.
Bei mir ist halt das Problem, dass ich den Teich wieder glasklar bekommen möchte, aber die letzten Jahre hat das irgendwie nichtmehr so richtig geklappt.
Link zum Filter von Ubbink gibt es keinen - liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass er glaub ich schon 10 Jahre alt ist.

Zurück zu meiner Frage, was würdet ihr an Filtermedien verändern, wenn ihr mit dem Filter auskommen müsstet, so wie er auf dem Bild dargestellt ist, um die Filterergebnis zu verbessern. Oder denkt ihr egal was man jetzt mit dem vorhandenen Filter macht, die Filterleistung wird durch andere Filtermedien kaum verbessert werden können.
Mein Ansatz war ja unten Biobälle hin und oben Helix und an den Abfluss ein Gitter befestigen, das die Helix den nicht verstopfen. Aber ich weiß halt nicht ob es was hinsichtlich der Verbesserung der Filterleistung bringt oder nicht.


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo,

Ratschläge hattest Du schon bekommen.

Aber einen habe ich noch,

schaff alle Fische ab, dann klappt es noch ein wenig mit der Pumpe und dem Filter. 


.


----------



## koifischfan (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

@wp-3d




> Ich habe einen älteren Zweikammern-Filter von Ubbink, bin jedoch seit einigen Jahren immer unzufriedener mit der Filterleistung.


Wie äußert sich das für dich?

Ich halte auch nichts von unendlicher Pumpenleistung. Meine 17000 L im Teich werden mit 4500 l/h und 35 Watt durch den Filter geschaufelt. Siebfilter mit 200µ mit Schaumstoff unten drin und eckige Regentonne mit Helix. Die Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung.
Das Wasser könnte zwar etwas klarer sein, aber trotzdem kann ich meinen Bodenablauf in 1,80 Meter sehen.


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo?    ich bin der Werner,

ich filter meine gesamte Anlage mit 46000 Ltr. auch nur mit einer 12000er auf 1mtr Förderhöhe.
Aber es muss alles passen.

Er schreibt, nur 2mal Filterreinigung der kaum verschmutzten Matten, 
ja Hallo wo ist der Dreck von über 30 Fische und alles was nebenbei noch in den Teich fällt.
Da nichts im Filter ankommt hat er auch keinen Bodenablauf.
Sieb hat er auch nicht was er gelegentlich reinigt.

Wie oft müstest Du Filtermatten reinigen wenn kein Sieb vorgeschaltet währe. 

Das Sieb hat ja einen Sinn, aber nur wenn Dreck ankommt.


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo allerseits


> das eigentliche Problem ist eine zu kleine Pumpe,


 von Werner
Ich würd fast sagen nö !
Die Pumpe ist nicht zu klein ......Sie ist TOT !
Für mich hört sich das nach einer verreckten Pumpe an ,sie fördert zwar noch Wasser ,wenn sie aber Gegendruck ( Filtermedien) bekommt hat sich das mit der Fördermenge !
LG Andre
Nee Zu klein war sie auch mal !
Kontollier mal am Filterausgang was da überhaupt noch raus kommt !


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist nicht zu klein ......Sie ist TOT !!




nun mal nicht gleich den  :evil  an die Wand.


.


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Ich glaub aber schon , wenn sie über Jahre gegen die Filtermedien gelaufen ist !
Hat sie sich tot gegurgelt !
2x im Jahr den Filter gesäubert ?
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, Wo ist der Dreck ?
Kein Dreck = keine Förderung !
LG Andre
Ok ich milder das mal ab ! AAAAAltersschwäche im EXTREM !


----------



## koifischfan (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Apropos Pumpenleistung.

Obwohl ich keinen besonderen Leistungsabfall meiner Osaga 4500/35 Watt bemerkt habe, hat sich jede Menge Grünzeug um das Vortex-Pumpenrad gelegt. Das habe ich bei der Grundreinigung der Pumpentonne bei abgeschraubten Schlach gesehen. Hinterher war der Strahl im Siebfilter aber sichtbar kräftiger.


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo Koifischfan,

es währe schön wenn Du dich anstandshalber auch mal mit deinen Namen und Gruß verabschiedest.

Meine Fragen hast Du auch nicht beantwortet, einfach hier in den Raum stellen es geht mit einer kleinen Pumpe, was ich auch nicht bezweifle, bestärkt nur den Fragesteller.
Es sollte doch einmal geklärt werden warum es bei dir geht und bei ihm nicht.

Wozu hast Du einen Bodenablauf und Siebfilter.


.


----------



## koifischfan (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Sorry Werner, ich kann auch beim zweiten Lesen diesen Threads keine Frage an mich sehen.



> Meine Fragen hast Du auch nicht beantwortet, einfach hier in den Raum stellen es geht mit einer kleinen Pumpe, was ich auch nicht bezweifle, bestärkt nur den Fragesteller.
> Es sollte doch einmal geklärt werden warum es bei dir geht und bei ihm nicht.


Bestärkt den Fragesteller, worin?

Worum ihm es eigentlich geht, habe ich erfragt. Antwort steht noch aus.
Vielleicht ist auch der Stromverbrauch oder das Geräusch gemeint. :?


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo,

Thread 15 war an dich gerichtet.


----------



## Mr Brain (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Also ich hatte ja mal glasklares Wasser mit der Pumpenleistung und dem Filter, aber die letzten zwei Jahre ist Teich halt nicht mehr klar geworden (im Prinzip grünes Wasser in Filter herein -> grünes Wasser wieder heraus). Deshalb wollte ich mal dieses Problem in Angriff nehmen.

Mir hat man mal gesagt, man solle den Filter nur dann säubern, wenn der Durchfluss nicht mehr gewährleistet wird, da sonst viele Bakterienkulturen zerstört werden könnten. Deshalb habe ich auch nur dann sauber gemacht- das war dann so 2mal in der Saison. Der meiste Dreck hat sich eh an den Filterbürsten gesammelt und dann ein wenig an der groben Matte. Aber als ihn sauber machte, war der Filter schon ordentlich verdreckt^^

An der Pumpe kann es nicht liegen, da ich bereits mehrere getestet habe.

Also ich weiß, dass es prinzipiell möglich ist mit dieser Technik und Filtergröße einen glasklaren Teich zu bekommen, da ich selbst schon größere Teiche sogar mit vielen Koi bestückt und mit gleicher Technik ausgestattet, sogar noch etwas kleineren Filter gesehen habe, die glasklares Wasser hatten.
Es kann ja bei mir auch daran liegen, dass sich einfach nicht genug Bakterien im Filter ansiedeln um auch eine gute Filterleistung zu bringen.
Ich suche halt nach der optimalen Lösung, wie ich aus dem gegeben Filtergehäuse durch den Einsatz und die Anordnung bestimmter Medien wie Helix, Biokugeln, Filtermatten usw. eine maximal gute Filterleistung herausholen kann, sodass ich wieder eine klaren Teich kriege. Ich kann nur nicht sagen ob es was bringt in den Filter neue Medien zu setzten oder es dabei zu belassen.


----------



## koifischfan (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Vermutlich meintest du diese Frage:


> Wie oft müstest Du Filtermatten reinigen wenn kein Sieb vorgeschaltet währe.


Vermutlich öfters. 

Ich hatte damals so einen 60 Liter Tonnenfilter aus dem Baumarkt. Unten Rohrschnipsel darüber eine Lage Schaumstoff.

Modifiziert habe ich ihn: Auf die Rohrschnipsel Lava in Säcken und darauf drei Lagen Schaumstoff in PPI 50, PPI 20 und PPI10. Das Feinste unten. Eine 1500 Liter Pumpe für damalige 9000 Liter. Der Teich wurde ebenfalls klar bis zum Boden (80 cm). Meist war nur eine Lage verschmutzt. Diese mußte einmal täglich gereinigt werden, das war in einer Minute erledigt.

Im jetztigen Siebfilter habe ich den Schaumstoff als zusätzlichen Filter drin, da die Reinigung meiner Helix-Tonne relativ aufwändig ist (kein Schmutzablaß).


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Vermutlich öfters.




Genau das war es, er sollte es wissen.

Bei einem Teich mit über 30 Fische ist ist in der Regel bei einem Filter ohne Sieb mehr als 2 mal Sporadisch Filtermatten reinigen angesagt.

Er hat bestimmt keinen Bodenablauf und daher muss eine kräftigere Pumpe unter Ausnutzung einer günstigen Strömung den gesamten Schmutz vom Boden absaugen.
Danach kommt die Frage, wie verhinder ich den ganzen Schmutzeintrag in die Matten.

Sein Problem ist der Schmutz der sich wahrscheinlich die Jahre angesammelt hat.

Hier hilft erst einmal kein Filter aufmotzem.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo Werner,
mit dem "Filter aufmotzen" gebe ich Dir recht, doch reichen wir erst mal die Frage weiter, wie der Filter an den Teich angebunden ist :?.
Mit erhöhter Durchlaufrate kann ich wenig erreichen, wenn große Teile des Teiches vom Filter nicht erreicht werden. Das sollte bei grünem Wasser schon so sein. Einzige andere Erklärung für grünes Wasser sind zu wenig Pflanzen.
Eine "Grundreinigung" und damit verbundene Teilwasserwechsel können vielleicht das Problem lösen, allerdings stellt sich dann die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit des Filters. Über ausschließliche TWW kann ich auch einen Teich betreiben .
Für mich stellt sich damit die Frage: wie soll mein Teich aussehen, und wie wil ich das erreichen?
Damit sind wir dann wohl wieder auf einer Linie hinsichtlich Filterleistung und Ergebnis .


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*



Mr Brain schrieb:


> Aber als ihn sauber machte, war der Filter schon ordentlich verdreckt


Das ganze sollte man als Kreislauf ansehen, da du ja ständig Nährstoffe in Form von Futter zuführst.
Funktioniert der Filter normal, werden diese in Pflanzennährstoffe umgewandelt, die dann im Wasser sind.
Entweder wachsen dann Pflanzen oder Algen. Die Menge an Futter hat wahrscheinlich über die Jahre zugenommen. 

Es gibt ein paar Sachen die du machen kannst.
Die UVC Röhre erneuern. Damit sterben erst mal die Schwebealgen ab. Danach werden die gebundenen Nährstoffe aber wieder frei, wenn du sie nicht rausholst.
Im Vorfilter (den Bürsten) kann man durch eine gute Abscheidung und häufiges Reinigen, Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf holen.
Der sollte also oft (täglich - alle paar Tage) gesäubert werden.

Alternativ können Pflanzen, also Nahrungkonkurenten zu den Algen, das Wachstum unterbinden. 

Es gibt Vorfilter die einfacher zu reinigen sind und auch welche die mehr rausholen.
An dieser Stelle solltest du ansetzen. Die Matten verursachen kein grünes Wasser.


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Hallo Leute,

wie ich sehe hat sich keiner die Mühe gemacht und einmal in frühere Beiträge geschaut.

Er hatte In seinem 10.000-12.000 Ltr. Teich duch ein Otter
5 Koi 40-50 cm,    6 Golorfen ca. 40 cm,   3 __ Störe 60cm,   4 Schleien 20 cm 
und Zitat: mehrere dutzende Goldfische von 20-30 cm verloren. 

Es waren aber noch einige Fische verschont geblieben. 

Was sich jetzt bei der Sammelleidenschaft im Teich befindet kann ich nur erahnen.

Da frage ich mich doch, wo war bisher der Dreck geblieben wenn nur 2 mal Filter reinigen angesagt war.

Es kann doch nur ungenügende Pumpenleistung sein.

Pflanzen müssen vorhanden sein, da erst später einige bis 60 cm Leichen in den Pflanzen gefunden wurden.


.

.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filterleistung verbessern*

Vielleicht hat sich der Otter, den Dreck durch die __ Nase gezogen
Ich weis, ich war wieder mal böse
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------

